# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] [Outil] Assistant de cration/modification de ruban 2007 et 2010

## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

Je vous propose un outil d'aide pour crer/modifier vos rubans Office :
http://arkham46.developpez.com/artic...sistant-ruban/




> Dans la *version 2007* d'Office, les barres de menus ont t remplaces par *le ruban*.
> La programmation de ce ruban se fait en *XML*.
> 
> L'*Assistant Ruban* propose une interface pour gnrer le code XML de vos ruban.


Je vous invite  poster  la suite vos commentaires (avis, remerciement, souhait d'volution, bug, ...).


Une question plus gnrale sur les rubans?
Posez-votre question dans une nouvelle discussion sur le forum adquat pour avoir plus de chance de rponse.
(Je ne rpond pas sur cette discussion aux questions n'ayant pas de rapport direct avec l'assistant ruban.)

----------


## philben

bonjour Thierry,

les pieds devant ou pas, l'avenir passe par l'intgration totale du ruban aux applications dvelopps.

Merci, a va aider.  ::ccool:: 

Philippe

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Salut Thierry,

Super ce complment. Je programmais mes rubans 2007  la main dans un diteur XML (Notepad++), mais ton complment est trs chouette, car je m'entortillais souvent entre les minuscules et majuscules. Ton outil scurise trs bien le dveloppement d'un ruban.

Tout simplement SUPERBE. Bravo pour ce partage d'outils  ::bravo::   ::king::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

 ::hola:: 

En plus de l'utilit de cet outil, cela montre les possibilits d'Access pour crer des applications qui n'ont rien  voir avec un SGBD.

Encore bravo pour cet excellent travail  ::ccool:: 

Philippe

----------


## Tofalu

> car je m'entortillais souvent entre les minuscules et majuscules. Ton outil scurise trs bien le dveloppement d'un ruban.


C'est vraiment une plaie a. Je ne comprend pourquoi ils ont laiss comme a alors que tout le reste n'est jamais sensible  la casse.  ::cry::

----------


## Arkham46

::salut:: 

Merci pour vos commentaires  ::ccool:: 




> les pieds devant ou pas, l'avenir passe par l'intgration totale du ruban aux applications dvelopps.


Tout  fait, le ruban est trs intressant une fois matris.
C'est beaucoup mieux que de multiples boutons sur un formulaire.




> je m'entortillais souvent entre les minuscules et majuscules. Ton outil scurise trs bien le dveloppement d'un ruban.





> C'est vraiment une plaie a. Je ne comprend pourquoi ils ont laiss comme a alors que tout le reste n'est jamais sensible  la casse.


J'ai fais le mme constat pour le dveloppement de mon premier ruban.
Il faut ouvrir plusieurs pages de doc msdn pour avoir la liste des tags, des attributs, des id d'images, ...
J'ai regroup tout ce que j'ai pu dans cet outil pour ne plus avoir  jongler entre ces documents.
Pour des rubans un peu complexe (par exemple celui-ci qui a t ralis avec cet assistant), a m'a t trs utile.

Bon dveloppement de rubans.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Salut Thierry,

Dans un but d'amlioration continue...

Dans l'onglet XML du ruban, ce serait chouette d'avoir un *Ctrl+A* pour slectionner tout le texte du ruban

L'indentation n'est pas automatique et est parfois capricieuse. Par contre, lorsque je la remets  la main, l'outil semble s'y conformer

Lorsque l'on passe d'un contrle  l'autre, le focus revient sur l'ID. Ce serait chouette qu'il puisse rester sur la proprit active. De cette manire, on pourrait balayer les contrles sur une proprit prcise...

Cela mis  part, c'est la rolls pour construire un ruban...

Dernire question: J'ai lu quelque part ( je ne sais plus o  :8O: ) qu'il y avait des proprits caches, notamment la possibilit d'activer un ruban ou un onglet de faon dynamique... As-tu une astuce pour cela?

 ::merci::

----------


## Arkham46

Bjr,




> Dans l'onglet XML du ruban, ce serait chouette d'avoir un *Ctrl+A* pour slectionner tout le texte du ruban
> 
> L'indentation n'est pas automatique et est parfois capricieuse. Par contre, lorsque je la remets  la main, l'outil semble s'y conformer


Oui il faudrait que je passe un peu de temps sur l'onglet XML, il n'est pas trs pratique.
L'indentation se fait pour l'instant  la validation du ruban, en mme temps que la coloration syntaxique.




> Lorsque l'on passe d'un contrle  l'autre, le focus revient sur l'ID. Ce serait chouette qu'il puisse rester sur la proprit active. De cette manire, on pourrait balayer les contrles sur une proprit prcise...


Bonne remarque, je vais voir a.




> Cela mis  part, c'est la rolls pour construire un ruban...


Merci.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Dernire question: J'ai lu quelque part ( je ne sais plus o ) qu'il y avait des proprits caches, notamment la possibilit d'activer un ruban ou un onglet de faon dynamique... As-tu une astuce pour cela?


Je n'ai rien trouv de cach mais je suis preneur si tu retrouves.
Par contre on peut activer un onglet de ruban avec les fonctions d'accessibilit :
http://arkham46.developpez.com/artic...ibility/intro/

Merci pour les remarques.  ::ccool::

----------


## Begon0

a a l'air pas mal, je vais le tester pour voir  ::ccool:: 
je galre un peu pour le moment avec le bloc notes  ::oops:: 

juste une premire remarque, pour les images qu'on peut insrer, pourrait-il y avoir un mode "large" afin de voir l'image en un peu plus grand
merci  ::):

----------


## mrle9

Bonjour ,

Tout d'abord merci pour cette assistant il est genial.  ::ccool:: 

J'utilise office2007 Pro+ SP2 et dans access quand j'ouvre l'assistant ruban j'obtiens ce message d'erreur :

Le rappel "Assistantruban.ribbon_getselectedItemID" a retourne une valeur qui n'a pu etre convertie dans le type attendu. 

Cela ne m'empeche pas de l'utiliser mais Savez vous pourquoi j'ai ce message ?



Autre probleme ,
j'ai creer un ruban avec un bouton dessus , 
le but de ce bouton est d'ouvrir un formulaire mais je n'y arrive pas du tout  ::(: 

Mon ruban :



```

```



Ensuite dans VBA j'ai creer un module nomm Rubban et j'y met ce code :



```

```

Je vois bien mon ruban et mes boutons mes quand je clique dessus j'obtiens le message d'erreur :

Microsoft acces ne peut pas executer la macro ou fonction callback "Ribbon_onAction"
Assurez vous que celle-ci existe et que ces parametres sont valides.


Je doit surement faire une erreur quelque pat mais je ne vois pas ou ... ::cry:: 

Si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider ce serait sympa.

Merci

@+

----------


## Arkham46

Bjr,




> juste une premire remarque, pour les images qu'on peut insrer, pourrait-il y avoir un mode "large" afin de voir l'image en un peu plus grand


Quelles images? Si c'est pour les images des boutons, il y a effectivement un attribut _size_ qui peut tre _normal_ ou _large_.




> J'utilise office2007 Pro+ SP2 et dans access quand j'ouvre l'assistant ruban j'obtiens ce message d'erreur :
> 
> Le rappel "Assistantruban.ribbon_getselectedItemID" a retourne une valeur qui n'a pu etre convertie dans le type attendu.


J'avais dsactiv les messages d'erreurs, je n'avais pas vu cette erreur.  ::oops:: 
C'est juste lorsque je vide la listbox de choix de ruban intgr.
Je note et vais essayer de corriger.
Merci.




> Je vois bien mon ruban et mes boutons mes quand je clique dessus j'obtiens le message d'erreur :
> 
> Microsoft acces ne peut pas executer la macro ou fonction callback "Ribbon_onAction"
> Assurez vous que celle-ci existe et que ces parametres sont valides.


Si la procdure existe mais que le ruban ne la trouve pas, peut-tre qu'elle existe en double dans un autre module. Du coup il ne sait pas laquelle choisir.

----------


## mrle9

> Bjr,
> 
> J'avais dsactiv les messages d'erreurs, je n'avais pas vu cette erreur. 
> C'est juste lorsque je vide la listbox de choix de ruban intgr.
> Je note et vais essayer de corriger.
> Merci.


De rien , merci a vous




> Si la procdure existe mais que le ruban ne la trouve pas, peut-tre qu'elle existe en double dans un autre module. Du coup il ne sait pas laquelle choisir.


malheureusement non  ::cry:: 
J'ai tenter de renommer la procedure sous un autre nom et le resultat est le meme.
Je tourne en rond comme un rat dans un labyrhinte mais je continu a chercher ,
si vous avez d'autre proposition je suis prenneur

merci
@+

----------


## Arkham46

> malheureusement non 
> J'ai tenter de renommer la procedure sous un autre nom et le resultat est le meme.
> Je tourne en rond comme un rat dans un labyrhinte mais je continu a chercher ,
> si vous avez d'autre proposition je suis prenneur


Vu que a n'a pas l'air d'tre li  cet assistant, je vous propose d'ouvrir une discussion ddie dans le forum IHM d'Access .  :;): 
Ce sera plus pratique.

----------


## mrle9

Bonjour ,

Oui desol mais en fait j'ai enfin trouv  ::D:  ,
Il fallait activer la rfrence *Microsoft Office 12.0 Object Library* dans l'diteur VBA pour un bon fonctionnement , si a peut en aider d'autre.

Merci encore  ::ccool:: 
@+

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> ...
> Je n'ai rien trouv de cach mais je suis preneur si tu retrouves.
> Par contre on peut activer un onglet de ruban avec les fonctions d'accessibilit :
> http://arkham46.developpez.com/artic...ibility/intro/
> 
> Merci pour les remarques.


Je trouve que c'est une lacune importante du ruban. Il me semble normal de souhaiter activer un onglet en fonction de la configuration du logiciel, et passer par le moyen "dtourn" des fonctions d'accessibilit (au passage, merci pour l'astuce  ::ccool:: ) est quand mme un peu lourd, je trouve.

----------


## Arkham46

> Je trouve que c'est une lacune importante du ruban. Il me semble normal de souhaiter activer un onglet en fonction de la configuration du logiciel, et passer par le moyen "dtourn" des fonctions d'accessibilit (au passage, merci pour l'astuce ) est quand mme un peu lourd, je trouve.


Oui il manque une fonction de callback pour les onglets du style _getActive_ ...

Un petit code pour activer un onglet avec les fonctions d'accessibilit (mais sans API cette fois-ci, en utilisant les fonctions masques) :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d69...e/#post4423165

C'est peut-tre quel que chose comme a que tu avais vu.
Mais a n'est toujours pas la fonction simple qu'on voudrait, il faut descendre dans la hirarchie d'objets jusqu' trouver l'onglet ...
Ceci dit la fonction est simple  utiliser une fois crite.

----------


## Tofalu

Une autre solution est d'utiliser les keytip avec sendkeys

----------


## brigerard

Bonjour  tous
Cet assistant ruban est superbe et il m'est trs utile.
Cependant  l'utilisation j'obtiens des messages d'erreur:
Lorsque je clique sur l'onglet Ruban
Lorsque j'ouvre un fichier XML ou Nouveau fichier (mais ouverture ok)
Lorsque je sauvegarde (clic sur sauvegarde)
Lors de la sauvegarde XML (mais sauvegarde ok)
Lors de la sauvegarde ruban intgr
Je joins les copies d'cran

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour  tous
> Cet assistant ruban est superbe et il m'est trs utile.
> Cependant  l'utilisation j'obtiens des messages d'erreur:
> Lorsque je clique sur l'onglet Ruban
> Lorsque j'ouvre un fichier XML ou Nouveau fichier (mais ouverture ok)
> Lorsque je sauvegarde (clic sur sauvegarde)
> Lors de la sauvegarde XML (mais sauvegarde ok)
> Lors de la sauvegarde ruban intgr
> Je joins les copies d'cran


Bonjour

Est-ce que par hasard il n'existerait pas dj une table *USysRibbons* (afficher les objets systmes pour la voir) dans la base de donnes?
Cette table doit contenir les champs : ID, RibbonName, RibbonXml.
Les messages "1 paramtre attendu" proviendraient du fait que cette table existe dj (donc l'assistant n'y touche pas) mais ne contient pas les bons champs.
Si la table est inutilise (elle ne devrait tre utilise que pour les rubans) et vide, autant la supprimer, cet assistant la crera avec les bons champs.
J'espre que c'est a...

----------


## Arkham46

Petite mise  jour suite  vos retours :




> Nouvelle version 1.01.
> 
> - L'attribut actif reste slectionn lorsqu'on navigue entre les contrles.
> - CTRL S pour sauvegarder le ruban
> - Correction de l'erreur sur la fonction de rappel
>        Assistantruban.ribbon_getselectedItemID.
> 
> Dans l'Editeur XML :
> - Ajout d'un menu contextuel sur click droit (couper/copier/coller).
> ...


Si la mise  jour automatique ne marche pas chez vous :
Tlchargez la dernire version

----------


## brigerard

> Bonjour
> 
> Est-ce que par hasard il n'existerait pas dj une table *USysRibbons* (afficher les objets systmes pour la voir) dans la base de donnes?
> Cette table doit contenir les champs : ID, RibbonName, RibbonXml.
> Les messages "1 paramtre attendu" proviendraient du fait que cette table existe dj (donc l'assistant n'y touche pas) mais ne contient pas les bons champs.
> Si la table est inutilise (elle ne devrait tre utilise que pour les rubans) et vide, autant la supprimer, cet assistant la crera avec les bons champs.
> J'espre que c'est a...


Le problme tait bien l; la table *USysRibbons* existait avec des noms de champs diffrents, j'ai renomm les champs et tout va bien
Merci
 ::ccool::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> Petite mise  jour suite  vos retours...


 ::ave::  et  ::merci::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Bizarre  ::koi:: 

Aucune des fonctionnalits ajoutes  la 1.01 ne tourne chez moi...

suis-je maudit?

----------


## Arkham46

> Bizarre 
> 
> Aucune des fonctionnalits ajoutes  la 1.01 ne tourne chez moi...
> 
> suis-je maudit?


Je crois que je me suis un peu emml les pinceaux dans les fichiers.
J'ai upload la v0.2 qui est en fait la v0.1 mais le bon fichier normalement.  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Cela ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi (SP2)

 ::koi::

----------


## Arkham46

> Cela ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi (SP2)


tu excutes directement le fichier accde ou tu l'as install en complment?
tu as "_cette version : 1.02_" dans l'onglet "A propos..."??

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Je l'utilise en complment. J'ai bien la 1.02...

A propos, quand rien de ma base n'est ouvert et que j'ouvre le complment, je perds tout le ruban sauf celui du complment...

Perso, je trouve cela un peu gnant car je dois alors ouvrir n'importe quoi par double clic pour rcuprer le ruban... (je ne suis pas ngatif, crois-le bien, ma remarque se veut constructive car ton outil est vraiment au top pour la manipulation du ruban)

----------


## Arkham46

Pierre, je ne vois pas bien quelle fonctionnalit pourrait ne pas fonctionner chez toi. Peux tu m'en dire plus?




> A propos, quand rien de ma base n'est ouvert et que j'ouvre le complment, je perds tout le ruban sauf celui du complment...


Oui tu as raison.
Je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Ben...

Pas de CTRL+S
Pas de maintien sur une proprit lorsque je navigue dans les contrles

XML:
Pas de CTRL+A
CTRL+Z qui fonctionne parfois, quand il ne fonctionne pas, il slectionne tout
Pas de CTRL+Y
Pas de menu contextuel sur clic droit dans l'diteur XML

Vraiment bizarrre

----------


## Arkham46

Pierre, tu devrais essayer de rinstaller manuellement le complment.
Il n'y a pas de raison que a ne marche pas chez toi.

----------


## Arkham46

Mise  jour v1.03

Les changements au del des petites corrections :

 ::fleche::  Refonte de l'interface pour une meilleur lisibilit :


 ::fleche::  Passage du ruban de l'assistant dans des onglets contextuels pour pouvoir garder visibles les onglets standards (cf l'option "Restreindre les onglets").

 ::fleche::  Ajout d'un bouton "Ajouter un lment standard" pour ajout direct d'un lment prdfini (dans les menus d'ajout d'lments)
(cela vite d'ajouter un lment puis de modifier son idMso)

 ::fleche::  Prise en charge de la molette de la souris dans l'diteur XML

C'est une assez grosse mise  jour, n'hsitez pas  remonter les bugs ici.

 ::merci::

----------


## Begon0

> Bjr,
> 
> 
> Quelles images? Si c'est pour les images des boutons, il y a effectivement un attribut _size_ qui peut tre _normal_ ou _large_.


excuse moi, j'ai zapp la rponse
je parlais des images qu'on voit en cliquant sur galerie de choix  partir d'un bouton/imageMso, certaines ne sont pas trs visible en petit

----------


## Arkham46

> excuse moi, j'ai zapp la rponse
> je parlais des images qu'on voit en cliquant sur galerie de choix  partir d'un bouton/imageMso, certaines ne sont pas trs visible en petit


ok je comprend mieux.
le systme  onglets ne me plaisait pas de toute faon.
j'ai remplac les onglets par une unique liste.
en haut  droite une case  cocher pour passer en affichage grande taille et vice-versa.

----------


## Begon0

ah super

j'ai cherch 5mn avant de voir qu'il fallait la version 1.04  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nephyline

Bonjour,

Je trouve cet outil trs intressant et j'ai voulu l'installer mais j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant lorsque je veux le lancer.
Ensuite, il me dit que "l'assistant n'est pas install ou est en mauvais tat. Installez ou rinstallez l'assistant."
J'ai retlcharg l'assistant et l'ai rinstall plusieurs fois mais j'ai toujours le mme message d'erreur. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a dj rencontr ce problme ou a une ide pour le contourner ?

Merci de votre attention.

PS : J'ai essay de l'installer sur un autre pc avec Access 2007 mais j'obtiens le mme message d'erreur : "l'assistant n'est pas install ou est en mauvais tat. Installez ou rinstallez l'assistant."
Quelqu'un pourrait-il upper une version "en bon tat" de l'assistant, s'il vous plat ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Arkham46

Bjr,




> Quelqu'un pourrait-il upper une version "en bon tat" de l'assistant, s'il vous plat ?


Effectivement il y avait un problme avec le fichier.
J'ai r-uploader, j'espre que a marche maintenant.

----------


## Nephyline

Bonjour et merci Arkham pour ce r-up. Malheureusement, j'obtiens toujours la mme erreur  ::calim2:: 
Y aurait-il un pr-requis que je n'aurais pas install ? 

a serait bien que d'autres personnes installent le nouveau complment frachement upp pour dire s'ils obtiennent la mme erreur que moi.  ::ccool::

----------


## MaxouDz

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je trouve cet outil trs intressant et j'ai voulu l'installer mais j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant lorsque je veux le lancer.
> Ensuite, il me dit que "l'assistant n'est pas install ou est en mauvais tat. Installez ou rinstallez l'assistant."
> J'ai retlcharg l'assistant et l'ai rinstall plusieurs fois mais j'ai toujours le mme message d'erreur. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi...
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a dj rencontr ce problme ou a une ide pour le contourner ?
> 
> Merci de votre attention.
> ...



Bonjour, 

Moi aussi j'ai le mme message d'erreur, l'assistant s'installe normalement en tant que complment, mais aprs quand je vais sur complment et que je clique sur *" AssistantRuban "* J'ai d'abord le message *" Le projet visual basic pour Applications de la base de donnes est endommag "* ensuite quand je clique sur OK j'ai le message *" L'assistant demand n'est pas install ou en mauvais tat ..... "*

----------


## Arkham46

merci pour le retour de bug

j'ai tent un nouvel upload, je pense que j'avais un problme dans l'install office depuis que j'ai mis la preview 2010... enfin j'espre

----------


## Nephyline

Merci Arkham mais a ne fonctionne pas mieux  ::oops:: 
Toujours les mmes messages.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

De mon ct, a fonctionne...

AC2007 SP2...

Cependant, je ne vois pas le bouton "Ajout d'un lment standard"...

Il semble que le CTRL+A dans l'diteur XML ne fonctionne pas chez moi (pas de mise en surbrillance, et pas de transfert vers le presse-papiers)

Dans le "A propos"... le groupe "Assistant de cration..." renseigne "Cette version ... 1.0" "Date: 19/05/09". Par contre, le groupe "Dernire version" renseigne "Version 1.04" "Date 23/05/2009"

----------


## Nephyline

J'ai cru  une solution avec ton post, Pierre.
En effet, j'tais sous Access 2007 SP1. J'ai donc fait la mise  jour vers la SP2, rinstall l'assistant mais cela n'y a rien chang  ::?: 

J'ai toujours les deux messages d'erreur  la suite.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Ce qui est trangement trange, c'est que lorsque Access est ouvert avec le complment actif, j'ai le message d'erreur lorsque je veux voir les complments de *Excel* (ouvrir Excel 2007 puis aller dans Options/Complments)... Mais l'assistant ruban fonctionne correctement!

 ::koi::

----------


## MaxouDz

Ya toujours le mme problme, j'ai dsinstall l'ancien et rinstall le nouveau.
 ::roll::

----------


## Arkham46

::salut:: 

j'ai d tout rinstaller, j'avais la mme erreur que vous mais pas sur mes fichiers...

j'espre que a remarche maintenant

----------


## Nephyline

::hola::  ::yaisse::  ::lahola::  ::yaisse3::  ::merci::  ::bravo:: 

a fonctionne au petits oignons !!! Merci beaucoup !!!

----------


## luckybox

::ccool::  ::D: 
Bravo encore et merci.

----------


## Domi2

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer l'assistant dans une application Access 2010.

Lorsque je clique sur "Nouveau ruban", Access "plante", avec le message :




> Microsoft Access a cess de fonctionner


Par contre, Ouvrir un fichier fonctionne par exemple.

Quelqu'un l'a-t-il dj install et utilis avec cette version ?

Merci d'avance.

Domi2

----------


## Arkham46

> Je viens d'installer l'assistant dans une application Access 2010.
> 
> Lorsque je clique sur "Nouveau ruban", Access "plante", avec le message :


je vais prendre un peu de temps pour mettre l'assistant  jour
(il y a pas de mal de changement  faire pour inclure les nouveauts 2010)

en attendant tu peux utiliser la version accdb du lien prcdent (c'est une version 1.5 pas finalise mais a devrait fonctionner)

----------


## Domi2

Merci... ::ccool::

----------


## colombo1

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer l'assistant dans une application Access 2010.

Lorsque je clique sur "Nouveau ruban", Access "plante", avec le message :


Citation:
Microsoft Access a cess de fonctionner  ::cry::

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer l'assistant dans une application Access 2010.
> 
> Lorsque je clique sur "Nouveau ruban", Access "plante", avec le message :
> 
> 
> Citation:
> Microsoft Access a cess de fonctionner


Bjr

Voir le message juste au-dessus...
La version accdb fonctionne sur 2010, mais ne gre que les rubans de la version 2007 (pas de vue backstage par exemple).

La prochaine version fonctionnera avec 2010, mais il me faut encore quelques semaines...

----------


## devdja

Bonjour,

Ma config Windows7 Access 2007

J'ai install hier le complment et j'ai un peu galr
0 - Au dpart impossible d'installer le complment, il faut dans les parametres de Windows 7 (panneau de config comptes utilisateurs modifier les params de controle) mettre le niveau alerte au mini et redmarrer pour que cela fonctionne
1 - un des liens tlcharge une version qui doit tre antrieure  2007 ? mais rien ne l'indique et j'ai eu les messages cits plus haut (complment endommag...)
2 - j'ai cliqu sur un autre lien et la j'avais 2 version dont une beta qui tait compatible Acces 2007 (mais pas la dernire dispo) ne pourrait-on pas indiquer cela dans le nom ?

Maintenant mes bugs
quand je fait enbregistrer le ruban il me met un message d'erreur (erreur de sauvegarde le fichier est dj utilise par un autre utilisateur) - le fichier qui est indiqu dans la boite de dialogue est celui ouvert quand j'ai lanc l'assistant

Autre bug moins grave car j'vite de le faire, si on lance l'assistant en ayant juste ouvert Access sans avoir ouvert une BDD il fait une erreur et seul le gestionnaire des taches me permet de me sortir de l, je pense qu'il faudrait tester au dpart si il y a une BDD ouverte et sinon envoyer un message pour dire qu'il faut une BDD ouverte?

Voil c'est un peu long mais sinon bravo pour ce dev

Merci

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma config Windows7 Access 2007
> 
> J'ai install hier le complment et j'ai un peu galr
> 0 - Au dpart impossible d'installer le complment, il faut dans les parametres de Windows 7 (panneau de config comptes utilisateurs modifier les params de controle) mettre le niveau alerte au mini et redmarrer pour que cela fonctionne
> 1 - un des liens tlcharge une version qui doit tre antrieure  2007 ? mais rien ne l'indique et j'ai eu les messages cits plus haut (complment endommag...)
> 2 - j'ai cliqu sur un autre lien et la j'avais 2 version dont une beta qui tait compatible Acces 2007 (mais pas la dernire dispo) ne pourrait-on pas indiquer cela dans le nom ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Normalement la version en tlchargement est pour 2007, mais il y a un soucis sur certaines config qui doit tre gomm dans la prochaine version.
Le lien donn quelques messages plus haut est une version en cours de dveloppement pour qui voudrait voir le code.
Je testerai avec l'ouverture de l'assistant sans base de donnes ouverte, je ne suis pas sr d'avoir test ce cas.
Sinon pour l'installation du complment sur Vista et Seven, je vais ajouter un petit commentaire dans la doc concernant les problmes de scurit.

La prochaine version ne devrait pas tarder, je dbuge encore un peu.

 ::merci::

----------


## Arkham46

Bjr,

La version 2 est disponible en version bta :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d88...e-2007-2010-a/

 :;):

----------


## Arkham46

> Bjr,
> 
> La version 2 est disponible en version bta :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d88...e-2007-2010-a/


Fini la bta, la version 2.0 est disponible et voluera sur ce fil.
Merci  tous ceux qui m'ont aid  dbugger.

N'hsitez pas  continuer  commenter l'outil  la suite.

 ::merci::

----------


## Arkham46

bjr,

Quelques correction pour la version 2.0.1




> *Assistant Ruban Office. Version 2.0.1*
> - Vrification du type d'lment et de ses attributs lors d'un dplacement
> (par exemple dplacement d'un button depuis un buttongroup vers un group, l'attribut size doit apparatre)
> (bug rapport par Depite, merci  lui)
> - Ne dclenche plus l'affichage de la liste de saisie (diteur XML) lors de l'ajout d'un espace dans une chane de caractres
> - Ajout du texte complet de l'lment survol dans la barre d'tat
> - Amlioration lors de la validation automatique des attributs (si navigation directe vers autre attribut ou autre contrle)
> - Affichage de la taille du rpertoire de sauvegarde sur le groupe de sauvegardes de l'onglet Options
> - Correction sur vrification de la taille de la valeur d'un attribut (ex : keytip doit tre infrieur  3 caractres)


Bons rubans!

----------


## Idoine

Bonjour  tous !
Dj merci pour ce complment, enfin je ne suis plus oblige de sortir mon bouquin pour crer mon ruban !  ::ccool:: 

 ::mrgreen::  Ensuite, un petit truc pour installer le complment sans avoir  dsactiver l'UAC :
un clic droit sur le raccourci vers Microsoft Access, Proprits, onglet Compatibilit. Ensuite, cochez "Excutez ce programme en tant qu'administrateur". Validez.
Relancez Access, et installez votre complment.
Il ne reste plus qu' dcocher la case pour revenir  un comportement classique, complment install !

----------


## brigerard

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai plusieurs fois utilis cet excellent outil avec Access 2007  ::ccool:: .
J'utilise actuellement Office 2010 64 bits (windows 7) et l'assistant de ruban n'est plus utilisable (une mise  jour des apis semble ncessaire)
Est-ce qu'une version compatible 64 bits est prvue?

 ::cry::

----------


## Arkham46

> J'utilise actuellement Office 2010 64 bits (windows 7) et l'assistant de ruban n'est plus utilisable (une mise  jour des apis semble ncessaire)
> Est-ce qu'une version compatible 64 bits est prvue?


Bjr

o est-ce que a bloque?
y a-t-il un message d'erreur?

----------


## brigerard

Bonjour,

Le complment s'installe sans message d'erreur, mais  l'utilisation, on obtient un message dont voici l'image 
Pice jointe 64221

D'aprs ce que j'ai pu voir il y a une incompatibilit avec les APIs
Par exemple : mot cl PtrSafe ncessaire aprs Declare, changement du type des paramtres.
voir :
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee691831.aspx

Cordialement

----------


## Arkham46

> Le complment s'installe sans message d'erreur, mais  l'utilisation, on obtient un message dont voici l'image 
> Pice jointe 64221
> 
> D'aprs ce que j'ai pu voir il y a une incompatibilit avec les APIs
> Par exemple : mot cl PtrSafe ncessaire aprs Declare, changement du type des paramtres.
> voir :
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee691831.aspx


s'il y a une incompatibilit avec 64bits je vais tre embt, je suis toujours en 32bits

et en excutant le fichier directement (sans l'installer en complment access), a marche ou pas??

 ::merci::

----------


## brigerard

directement il plante aussi

----------


## brigerard

Bonjour,

Pour Info je met en pice jointe le document avec les nouvelles dclarations des APIs

Pice jointe 64320

Cordialement

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour Info je met en pice jointe le document avec les nouvelles dclarations des APIs
> 
> Pice jointe 64320
> 
> Cordialement


Merci brigerard,

Je n'ai pas du tout le temps de regarder en ce moment.
Ce sera pour plus tard, dsol...

----------


## possible924

D'abord un grand merci aux concepteurs de ce trs bel outil.
Je ne suis pas un expert en programmation et sans ce produit, je ne m'en sortirai pas.

[...]

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

L'assistant est maintenant compatible avec Office 2010 64 bits.  ::mrgreen:: 

Nouvelle version 2.0.2

Les modifications les plus importantes :



> Compatible Office 2010 64 Bits.
> 
> Correction bug lors d'un changement de version clibl (2007/2010) sur un fichier openXML.
> 
> Dplacement du commentaire XML avec l'lment.
> 
> Taille police de caractres paramtrable.
> 
> Dimensionnement des diffrentes parties de l'assistant (splitter).
> ...


Bons rubans.

----------


## Manu.

Bonjour,
Merci beaucoup pour ce programme particulirement simple d'utilisation et puissant!

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

Nouvelle version 2.0.3

Surtout utile pour ceux qui souhaitent partager des rubans entre plusieurs documents comme expliqu ici :
http://silkyroad.developpez.com/excel/ruban/#LIII-C
Utilisez le nouvel attribut xmlns:* de l'lment customUI (ou saisissez le code dans l'onglet xml et il sera reconnu par l'assistant)




> Assistant Ruban Office. Version 2.0.3
> 
> Ajout : Gre les espaces de noms partags (ex : xmls:Q="MonAddin"). Utiliser l'attribut xmlns:* de customUI.
> 
> Correction d'un bug si dplacement d'un lement dans un autre dans la liste de contenu (au milieu).
> Correction d'un bug si sauvegarde d'un document openXML dj ouvert. 
> Correction d'un bug lors de la suppression d'un ruban d'un fichier openXML (popup de rechargement intempestive).


Bons rubans.

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

Nouvelle version 2.0.4




> Assistant Ruban Office. Version 2.0.4
> - Correction bug de validation si rutilisation d'un group dans le qat
> - Ajout de menu pour drouler l'arbre juqu'aux onglets ou groupes (cliquez sur la flche  droite du bouton "+")
> - Ajout d'une option "onglet erreur auto-activ"
> - Ajout des idMso ApplicationOptionsDialog et FileExit pour 2007 (menu Office)
> - Correction de sensibilit  la casse lors du parcours d'une fichier OpenXML


Bons rubans.

----------


## Stoo69

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette application.
Cependant, je n'arrive pas  ouvrir un simple formulaire  l'aide d'un bouton dans le ruban, quel code permet ce genre d'action ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Souriane

Bonjour Arkham,

Donc je te rcris la mme note ici pour en effet pouvoir garder un suivi des changements.

1. Je veux ajouter une imageMso
2. Je clique sur la baguette magique pour obtenir la galerie d'images
3. Je clique dans le champ "tiquette:" 
4. Ds que je dbute  crire du texte, je plante! L a dit "MSAccess.exe  erreur d'application" "L'instruction  "0x3003df07" emploie l'adresse mmoire "0x000000d0". La mmoire ne peut pas tre read".
5. Access se ferme sans avoir sauvegard.

Je travaille avec Access 2003 (le service de l'informatique me dit que je travaille en thinapp ou en "virtuel  si jamais a fait du sens pour toi)

Ce n'est pas un problme "majeur" mais a enlve toute la fonctionnalit de recherche.

**Le problme ne se produit PAS si je fais la recherche sur le ID*

Merci!

Souriane

----------


## Souriane

Bonjour Arkham,

Voici le "Nice-to-have" dont je t'ai dj crit, si jamais a t'intresse de le dvelopper :

-Pouvoir voir la liste des derniers rubans chargs lors des sessions prcdentes
Et/ou encore :

-Quand on fait "Slectionner un fichier", que cette fentre ouvre toujours dans le dernier rpertoire ouvert.

Un immense merci pour ton travail!  ::ccool::   ::ccool::   ::ccool:: 
Souriane

----------


## Souriane

Un autre "nice-to-have" :

Pouvoir slectionner plusieurs lments  la fois (buttons, checkBox, control, etc.) pour pouvoir les effacer. Prsentement on doit les slectionner un  un ou on doit aller dans l'diteur XML.

Mais c'est vraiment un "nice-to-have" donc pas essentiel mais bon  force de me gter comme tu l'as fait avec tes autres modifs, j'ose demander!  :;): 

Souriane

----------


## Souriane

Et puis un autre "nice-to-have" :

Dans la fentre "Images intgres", pouvoir slectionner plusieurs images  la fois pour pouvoir les supprimer ou les exporter.  

Et mme chose pour l'option "importer", dans la fentre "Slectionner un fichier", pouvoir slectionner plusieurs images  importer.

Et tant qu' y tre quand on clique sur le bouton importer une image, que la session active mmorise le dernier rpertoire utilis pour slectionner les images.

P.S. : j'espre que c'est ok que je fasse des posts diffrents pour chaque demande.  C'est pour pouvoir moi-mme m'y retrouver par la suite!  Si c'est pas ok, me le dire, je vais remettre tout a dans le mme post. 

Souriane

----------


## Arkham46

> 4. Ds que je dbute  crire du texte, je plante! L a dit "MSAccess.exe  erreur d'application" "L'instruction  "0x3003df07" emploie l'adresse mmoire "0x000000d0". La mmoire ne peut pas tre read".5. Access se ferme sans avoir sauvegard.


je vais tenter un truc, il y a un imagemso incorrect (compos uniquement de dises) dans la table, mais je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi a plante




> Un autre "nice-to-have" :
> 
> Pouvoir slectionner plusieurs lments  la fois (buttons, checkBox, control, etc.) pour pouvoir les effacer. Prsentement on doit les slectionner un  un ou on doit aller dans l'diteur XML.
> 
> Mais c'est vraiment un "nice-to-have" donc pas essentiel mais bon  force de me gter comme tu l'as fait avec tes autres modifs, j'ose demander! 
> 
> Souriane


a c'est un peu galre vu mon code qui n'est pas prvu pour une slection multiple
j'y rflchirai mais pas sr que a aboutisse




> Et puis un autre "nice-to-have" :
> 
> Dans la fentre "Images intgres", pouvoir slectionner plusieurs images  la fois pour pouvoir les supprimer ou les exporter.  
> 
> Et mme chose pour l'option "importer", dans la fentre "Slectionner un fichier", pouvoir slectionner plusieurs images  importer.
> 
> Et tant qu' y tre quand on clique sur le bouton importer une image, que la session active mmorise le dernier rpertoire utilis pour slectionner les images.
> Souriane


je vais voir pour la mmorisation du rpertoire
pour le reste il faudrait effectivement que je revois un peu l'ergonomie de ce formulaire quand j'aurai du temps  :;): 




> Bonjour Arkham,
> 
> Voici le "Nice-to-have" dont je t'ai dj crit, si jamais a t'intresse de le dvelopper :
> 
> -Pouvoir voir la liste des derniers rubans chargs lors des sessions prcdentes
> Et/ou encore :
> 
> -Quand on fait "Slectionner un fichier", que cette fentre ouvre toujours dans le dernier rpertoire ouvert.


a ce sera ajout dans la prochaine version
je remplace le bouton de chargement par un splitbutton avec en menu la liste des 10 derniers documents chargs


Je note tout a et je fais au mieux en fonction du temps que je trouve  ::mouarf:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## LeBreton56

Bonjour et merci pour cet outils que je viens de dcouvrir et qui me fait gagner un temps fou!

Par contre une petite "amlioration" me semble interressante. La Gestion des espaces de nom dans le document afin de pouvoir Utiliser es IdQ pour "Aglomrer" Plusieurs macros complmentaires dans le Meme Ruban
Actuelement si j'ajoute la Dfinition d'un espace de nom J'optiens une erreur du verificateur! 
Ex:


```

```

J'obtiens Cette erreur ::cry:: :



> L'lment customUI() n'attend pas d'attribut xmlns:A


je me debrouille avec "Custom UI Editor For Microsoft Office" pour finalis le Xml et a marche

Encore merci pour cet Outils ::):

----------


## Arkham46

Bjr,




> Par contre une petite "amlioration" me semble interressante. La Gestion des espaces de nom dans le document afin de pouvoir Utiliser es IdQ pour "Aglomrer" Plusieurs macros complmentaires dans le Meme Ruban
> Actuelement si j'ajoute la Dfinition d'un espace de nom J'optiens une erreur du verificateur!


Je l'avais ajout dans la version 2.0.3.
As-tu bien la dernire version?

Si oui il faudra que je vrifie si je ne me suis pas tromp.

 ::merci::

----------


## LeBreton56

Bonjou ::merci:: r,

Oui j'a la version 2.0.4
J'avais effectivement lu dans les amliorations de la 2.0.3 l'acces aux espace de nom avec l'attribut xmlns:*.
 Mais l impossible de le trouver!

Merci pour la rponse instantane

 ::merci::

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui j'a la version 2.0.4
> J'avais effectivement lu dans les amliorations de la 2.0.3 l'acces aux espace de nom avec l'attribut xmlns:*.
>  Mais l impossible de le trouver!
> 
> Merci pour la rponse instantane


h bien je viens de re-tlcharger la dernire version sur le serveur pour tre sr et chez moi a marche  ::calim2:: 
je copie le XML donn au-dessus et a se valide

----------


## Mike550

Merci Arkham46 pour cet outil indispensable.
a nous montre que avec du gnie les possibilits sont hallucinantes.
Bill n'aurait pas mieux fait. :;): 
On ne lche pas !

----------


## meehan

Bonsoir!

Cet outil avait l'air sympa, je l'ai install en module dans ma base pour y crer mon ruban perso.  ::ccool:: 

J'ouvre mon formulaire avec le ruban cr, je vais dans mon champ de texte enrichi, slectionne mon texte et clique sur mon bouton "aligner  droite" et euh... :8O: ... ben rien ne se passe!

En gros aucun bouton ne fonctionne!

Un peu d'aide svp

En fait ce que je souhaite faire c'est avoir la mini-barre de menu du texte enrichie dans un ruban car la mini barre a du mal parfois  apparatre.

merci

----------


## Arkham46

bjr,

pas sr que a ait un rapport direct avec l'utilisation de l'assistant ?
tu devrais d'abord ouvrir un nouveau message (en ajoutant le code XML de ton ruban) sur le forum, tu aurais peut-tre plus de rponse
(perso je n'ai pas encore essay de faire ce que tu essayes)

----------


## meehan

J'ai trouv une autre solution, j'ai conserv le ruban d'origine, puis en XML j'ai cach les groupes de contrle qui mintressent pas.

Du coup je conserve que les boutons qui mintressent  ::ccool::

----------


## DamKre

Un grand merci pour ce merveilleux outil !
Et bravo pour ce travail !

Edit : Par contre, petite question : comment faire pour masquer le bouton office ( tout en affichant mon ruban ), afin que l'utilisateur n'aie pas accs aux options d'Access ?

----------


## zEndymion

Vraiment du bon boulot  ::ccool:: 
Thanks a lot

----------


## guen

Vraiment gnial cet outil ! Chapeau !
Une petite question tout de mme, de quelle forme doit tre le callback de remplissage du contenu d'une combobox  partir de variables provenant de vba... une boucle ? un tableau ? je vois bien ce  quoi on doit arriver en xml et comment on le cre "en dur" dans l'assistant, mais je ne vois pas pour la cration  la vole en vba...
merci de votre aide

guen

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,




> Une petite question tout de mme, de quelle forme doit tre le callback de remplissage du contenu d'une combobox  partir de variables provenant de vba...


voir d'abord les tutoriels lists en introduction de la doc :
http://arkham46.developpez.com/artic...tant-ruban/#LI

merci d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion si vous avez besoin de plus d'aide, ce sera plus pratique pour tout le monde  :;): 

merci pour les encouragements et bons rubans

----------


## yclaf

Bonjour et merci pour l'assistant, par contre j'ai un problme sur plusieurs boutons :

Par exemple le Bouton SortUP, que j'ai rajout et qui n'est pas visible.

Je ne sais pas si je loupe quelque-chose, mais je ne comprends pas.

Merci de votre aide.

Pascal

----------


## Daejung

Bonjour,

Fantastique cet assistant qui m'a beaucoup aid  comprendre  le fonctionnement du ruban.

Une suggestion. Quand on charge un fichier Office, ce serait bien que le dernier dossier ouvert s'affiche (pour ne pas avoir  naviguer  chaque fois dans l'arborescence) ou d'avoir une liste des derniers fichiers Office ouverts;

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,




> Par exemple le Bouton SortUP, que j'ai rajout et qui n'est pas visible.
> Je ne sais pas si je loupe quelque-chose, mais je ne comprends pas.


Tu ferais mieux d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion pour ton problme qui n'est pas directement li  cet assistant il me semble (et tu auras probablement plus de rponses qu'ici).




> Une suggestion. Quand on charge un fichier Office, ce serait bien que le dernier dossier ouvert s'affiche (pour ne pas avoir  naviguer  chaque fois dans l'arborescence) ou d'avoir une liste des derniers fichiers Office ouverts;


C'tait prt (dj demand par Souriane) mais je n'ai jamais pris le temps de mettre en ligne.  ::oops:: 
Et c'est vrai que c'est pratique.

C'est fait sur la nouvelle version 2.0.5

Bon ruban!

----------


## Daejung

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'tait prt (dj demand par Souriane) mais je n'ai jamais pris le temps de mettre en ligne. 
> Et c'est vrai que c'est pratique.
> 
> C'est fait sur la nouvelle version 2.0.5
> 
> Bon ruban!



Super ! Merci !

Si je peux me permettre une autre suggestion : Que le chargement du fichier Office charge galement la liste des macros disponibles pour pouvoir les slectionner  pour l'attribut "onAction"

----------


## Daejung

Bonsoir,

Une petite question sur le ruban et l'assistant : A quel niveau peut-on dfinir l'aide contextuelle pour un lment ( ouvrir par F1) ?

Merci encore pour cet assistant

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,




> Si je peux me permettre une autre suggestion : Que le chargement du fichier Office charge galement la liste des macros disponibles pour pouvoir les slectionner  pour l'attribut "onAction"


Pas sr de pouvoir facilement mettre a en place...
Mais je vais voir pour ajouter dans une liste les noms de fonction callback dj utiliss dans le ruban actif.




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Une petite question sur le ruban et l'assistant : A quel niveau peut-on dfinir l'aide contextuelle pour un lment ( ouvrir par F1) ?


Aucune ide...

----------


## Keeper71

Bonjour,

J'ai l'erreur suivante quand j'essaye d'ouvrir l'assistant avec Access 2007 SP3 : 



> Erreur n91, Variable objet ou variable de bloc With non dfinie, dans RunAssistantRuban du module ModDivers


Aurais-je rat quelque chose ??  ::calim2:: 
Merci ^^

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai l'erreur suivante quand j'essaye d'ouvrir l'assistant avec Access 2007 SP3 : 
> Aurais-je rat quelque chose ?? 
> Merci ^^


Bonjour,

L comme a je ne vois pas d'o cela peut venir.
Est-ce en ouvrant directement le fichier AssistantRuban.accde ou aprs l'avoir install en complment?

Sinon il faudrait regarder les rfrences au cas o il y en aurait une manquante (ALT+F11 pour ouvrir VBA puis outils => rfrences dans le menu).
Commenter les "On Error GoTo Gestion_Erreurs" dans cette function RunAssistantRuban pour voir o se produit exactement l'erreur pourrait galement aider.

De mon ct je n'ai pas l'erreur donc difficile...

----------


## Keeper71

Bonjour,

Et bien, elle est pas mal celle-l !!
J'ai comment les On Error GoTo Gestion_erreurs et a marche  :8O: 
On va dire que c'tait une erreur non bloquante... Ou une erreur dans la Gestion d'erreurs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Arkham46

> J'ai comment les On Error GoTo Gestion_erreurs et a marche


C'est qu'il doit aussi y avoir des "on error resume next" qui masquent l'erreur.
En fait j'aurais plutt du demander de remplacer les "on error goto gestion_erreurs" par des "on error goto 0".  ::oops::

----------


## Daejung

Bonsoir,

Un souci avec ton assistant depuis quelques semaines.
Quand je ferme l'assistant en quittant Access 2010 j'ai systmatiquement ce message d'erreur :



Merci

----------


## EricDgn

Bonjour,
J'essaie de lancer l'assistant ruban, mais j'obtiens au lancement le message :
"Erreur n91, Variable objet ou variable de bloc With non dfinie, dans RunAssistantRuban du module ModDivers".
Je suis sous Windows XP Pro, Access 2007 SP3 MSO.
Mm message que je lance directement le fichier depuis l'explorateur ou aprs l'avoir "install" avec le gestionnaire de complments.
Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## b4st0s

Bonjour, j'ai rcemment dcouvert votre outil, il marche vraiment bien, tant dbutant j'aimerai savoir une petite chose, comment faites vous pour faire un bouton pointant vers un lien web ?
Je m'explique, je voudrai crer un bouton du style "Comment faire" et lors du clic celui-ci ouvrirait IE (ou nav' par dfaut peu importe) en pointant sur la page spcifier dans le code.
D'aprs mes recherches il faut utiliser le callback onAction mais je comprends pas  vraiment sa configuration ...

Merci d'avance  ::): 

B4st0s

----------


## Dixies

Bonsoir Arkham.

J'ai crer un ruban pour una appli sous Access 2007 il y a plus d'un an. Merci de nous avoir "mch" le travail, ton assistant ruban est vraiment excellent !!!
Je suis pass en version Access 2010 depuis 3 jours et a bug de partout. Y compris mon ruban que je voudrais amliorer mais, la modification faite, je n'arrive pas  sauvegarder le ruban. Un message d'erreur s'affiche : "Erreur de sauvegarde. Vrifiez que le fichier n'est pas ouvert par une autre application".

Je ne trouve pas le problme.
As-tu une ide ?
Merci de ton aide.

----------


## Dixies

Bonsoir,

Juste pour dire que mon problme de sauvegarde (cit ci-dessus) de mon ruban est bien li aux backups.
J'ai vu ici :http://www.developpez.net/forums/d74...n-2007-2010-a/
la solution.

Encore merci et bravo pour ce travail superbe.

Cordialement.

----------


## talere

Super outil ... cela simplifie normment la tche de cration des rubans et menus contextuels ... encore bravo  ::ccool:: 

Cela dit, j'ai identifier un bug :
J'ouvre ma base Access sur un rseau, depuis un lecteur rseau. Au moment de lister les modules de ma base (OnAction des boutons), il ne liste aucun module (malgr leur existence) et je sais pourquoi : 
 -> "VBE.VBProjects(lProject).FileName" contient l'adresse complte rseau ("\\xxx\xxx\toto.accdb")
 -> "CurrentProject.FullName" contient l'adresse du lecteur rseau ("R:\toto.accdb")

Je n'arrive donc pas  faire le lien (en attendant, je lance ma base depuis l'adresse complte rseau)

TALERE

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,

Cela faisait longtemps, une nouvelle mise  jour :



> Version 2.0.6
> - Ajout prcision sur message d'erreur id (lettres non accentues)
> - Liste de choix callback dj utiliss 
> - Correction erreur 91  l'ouverture sur certaines configurations


@talere : dsol je n'ai pas eu le temps de regarder le problme de modules sur les chemins rseaux

----------


## Daejung

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela faisait longtemps, une nouvelle mise  jour :
> 
> 
> @talere : dsol je n'ai pas eu le temps de regarder le problme de modules sur les chemins rseaux


Bonsoir




> Liste de choix callback dj utiliss


Cela veut dire qu'on ne peut plus utiliser 2 fois le mme callback ?

----------


## Arkham46

> Cela veut dire qu'on ne peut plus utiliser 2 fois le mme callback ?


Non c'est juste une aide  la saisie.
Cela veut dire que si on a dfini par exemple un callback onAction="Ribbon_onAction" pour un bouton, alors pour les autres boutons on trouvera "Ribbon_onAction" dans une liste de choix pour viter de se rappeler du nom du callback qu'on a dj utilis (vu que souvent on rutilise la mme procdure).

----------


## Daejung

Merci

J'utilise cet assistant avec Access 2010 et cela marche aussi trs bien, mais quand je quitte Access j'ai systmatiquement un message d'erreur :




> Runtime Error!
> 
> Program: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSACCESS.EXE
> 
> This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an
> unusula way.
> 
> Please contact the application's support team for more information.


et Access plante puis redmarre.

Je vais voir si ce problme est rsolu avec la nouvelle version.

----------


## guen

Bonjour

J'utilise dj bcp cet assistant pour crer des rubans dans mes applis et il est vraiment gnial. J'ai vu que l'on pouvait aussi crer des menus contextuels avec...
Pas de souci pour le crer mais comment je l'appelle depuis un formulaire par exemple ?
J'ai essay de le charger au dmarrage de l'appli comme un ruban puis simplement mettre son nom dans la proprit Barre ed menu contextuel de mon formulaire mais il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas cet objet...
il faut passer par une macro ?
Merci

----------


## Arkham46

> J'ai vu que l'on pouvait aussi crer des menus contextuels avec...
> Pas de souci pour le crer mais comment je l'appelle depuis un formulaire par exemple ?


Bonjour,

Les menus contextuels sont modifiables  partir de 2010 mais uniquement pour les menus standards : Office 2010 : les nouveauts du Ruban

----------


## Pierre30130

Bonjour,
Je suis frustr, car cet outil semble pouvoir m'aider grandement, mais aprs l'avoir charg, grosse dception, il m'est impossible de le tester.
En effet, le Bouton le plus important "Charger un fichier Office" ne m'est pas accessible.[IMG]Bibliothques\Images\Charger fichier.jpg[/IMG]

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai rat dans l'installation, je semble tre le seul  qui cela est arriv (pas trouv de post sur ce sujet).

Ma config : Office 2010 Pro sous Seven Ultimate 64 bits.

Pour l'installation, j'ai tent les deux solutions voques dans le Tuto,  savoir, excution d'Access en tant qu'administrateur et modification des paramtres de contrles de comptes utilisateurs (avec reboot).
Dans les deux cas, le rsultat est le mme. ::cry:: 

La solution doit tre vidente, mais je ne la vois pas.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...

Merci

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,





> le Bouton le plus important "Charger un fichier Office" ne m'est pas accessible


Ce bouton n'est disponible que lorsqu'on excute directement l'application, pas lors d'une installation en complment Access :
http://arkham46.developpez.com/artic...nt-ruban/#LIII



> Si vous utilisez l'assistant en tant que complment Access, les rubans de l'application Access courante s'affichent.
>  Il n'est pas possible d'ouvrir un autre document dans cette configuration.

----------


## Pierre30130

Dsol, la rponse tait... vidente  ::oops:: , mais je ne l'avais pas trouve.
Bon je vais pouvoir m'amuser maintenant.


Encore Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## Pierre30130

Bonjour,
On peut voir que certains rubans standards ont une couleur dans Excel, c'est le cas par exemple du ruban "Outils de tableau" ou du ruban "Outils de graphique".

L'assistant cration de ruban lui aussi est color dans Access.

J'aimerais faire de mme avec le ruban que j'ai cr, j'avoue que ce serait vraiment la cerise sur le gteau.
Pouvez vous m'indiquer comment faire ?

Merci 

PS : Je profite de mon nouveau passage par ici pour dire  quel point je remercie Arkham pour son logiciel. Non seulement il est extrmement pratique  utiliser et permet de simplifier grandement la cration de ruban, mais en plus le logiciel lui mme constitue un exemple trs complet de mise en oeuvre d'un ruban dans lequel un grand nombre de contrles diffrents ont t intgrs. Il est donc ais de s'en inspirer. Encore merci

----------


## gillou5576

Bonjour, et merci beaucoup pour cet assistant oh combien merveilleux. Je l'utilise avec office 2007 32 au boulot, par contre, j'ai un plantage systmatique avec office 2013 64  la maison. Il semblerait que cela vienne de l'API oleLoadPicture. Dclaration actuelle


```

```

J'ai essay de modifier le dernier parametre lplpvObj  en le dclarant longptr.
Nouvelle dclaration


```

```

Il semblerait que a marche, mais je ne suis pas sur de moi car je ne connais pas cette API

En esprant que cette remarque vous sera utile, je vous salut bien amicalement.

PS: le mme plantage se produit avec les exemples d'utilisation de la classe gdi32

----------


## gillou5576

Re bonjour,
J'ai oublie de precise que j'ai aussi modifie l'appel
                OleLoadPicture ByVal loStream, lSize, 0, PicGUID, *ByVal* loImg

A+

----------


## Malick

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Je vous propose un outil d'aide pour crer/modifier vos rubans Office :
> http://arkham46.developpez.com/artic...sistant-ruban/
> 
> 
> 
> Je vous invite  poster  la suite vos commentaires (avis, remerciement, souhait d'volution, bug, ...).
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
je voulais juste vous remercier pour cette astuce qui m'a beaucoup servi.

----------


## Daejung

> Merci
> 
> J'utilise cet assistant avec Access 2010 et cela marche aussi trs bien, mais quand je quitte Access j'ai systmatiquement un message d'erreur :
> 
> 
> 
> et Access plante puis redmarre.
> 
> Je vais voir si ce problme est rsolu avec la nouvelle version.


Bonjour,

J'ai toujours le mme problme mais apparemment il ne concerne que le ruban Excel (j'utilise Office 2010) et un fichier Excel en particulier. Cela n'empche pas le ruban d'tre correctement gnr.

Avec un ruban gnr pour une application Access, pas de problme non plus.

PC sous Seven et sous Vista

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,

Version 2.0.7 en ligne

J'ai corrig quelques sources de plantage sur Access 2013 (et 2010 par la mme occasion je pense).

@gillou5576 : OleLoadPicture ne plante pas sur mon Access 2013 64 bits
Peut-tre que les corrections que j'ai apportes corrigeront ton problme ?

@Daejung : j'ai corrig un plantage qui survenait  la fermeture sur certaines config.
Si tu as toujours un plantage, et sur un fichier particulier, tu peux me donner ce fichier pour que je regarde.

@Pierre30130 : les onglets "en couleur" sont des onglets contextuels (contextualTabs)

Merci.

----------


## Daejung

merci, je vais tester cette dernire version.

Je ne pourrai de toutes faons malheureusement pas te donner copie du fichier Access 2010 en cause car c'est un fichier professionnel et l'entreprise o je bosse est trs pointilleuse la dessus

----------


## Daejung

Problme non rsolu avec le ruban Excel 2010 mais ce n'est pas trs grave puisqu'il est tout de mme gnr.

Merci

----------


## jomans

Bravo pour sa polyvalence Access et Excel et une qualit essentielle, il peut tre utilis au bureau malgr les limitations de l'acces  la base de registre pour crer des applis cousu mains.
Merci

----------


## Daejung

Bonsoir,

J'utilise cet assistant pour Excel et Access 2010.

N'est-il utilisable pour Outlook 2010 ? Je ne vois pas Outlook dans la liste des fichiers Office  charger

Merci

----------


## Daejung

Bonsoir,

Dans Excel les "tab" dfinies dans l'assistant ruban s'ajoutent  celles existantes en standard dans Excel

Pour Access, cela supprime les tab "Accueil", "Crer", "Donnes externes" et "Outils de base de donnes". Comment  supprimer aussi "Fichier" ?

Merci

----------


## Daejung

Bonjour,

je voudrais ajouter dans mon ruban personnalis les fonctions standard idmso FileSave, Redo et Undo

Pour le callback de filesave, pas trop de souci mais quel code mettre derrire les callbacks de Redo et Undo? 

Merci

----------


## darkvicious

Flicitation pour cet outil  la fois efficace et ergonomique qui met  la porte du pquin de base que je suis une tache pnible et fastidieuse avec une simplicit dconcertante.

Chapeau bas pour l'avoir mis en accs libre. C'est une dmarche remarquable de nos jours !

Alors un grand MERCI et BRAVO ! ::P:

----------


## jeansebf

Bonjour,

J'essaie de faire l'installation du add-on sous Access 2013 32-bits dans un environnement multi-utilisateur et je n'y arrive pas. Je fais l'installation en tant qu'administrateur et tout fonctionne bien avec les administrateurs. Mais lorsqu'un usager rgulier essaie d'utiliser le add-in, il reoit le message indiquant qu'il est mal install ou corrompu.

Aprs des recherches, j'ai trouv le problme. Peut importe o le composant est plac, un coup ajout, il est mis dans appdata\Roaming\Microsoft\Access....  cause de cela, seul les administrateurs peuvent y accder. Pour rgler le problme:

Avec un compte administrateur, crer un rpertoire dans un dossier commun (o tout le monde peut crire, cela peut tre dans public ou dans un nouveau dossier).
Copier le complment  cette endroit.
Installer le complment dans Access selon la procdure dj dcrite.
Fermer Access et ouvrir le registre
Aller sous HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\xx.x\Access\Menu Add-Ins\AssistantRuban
Modifier la valeur de "Library" pour qu'elle soit un chemin complet vers le dossier public.

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas sous un OS 64-bits, ignorer wow6432Node.

xx.x reprsente la version Access (15.0 dans le cas de 2013).

Bonne journe!

----------


## anakinsqt

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il la mme chose pour excel

Cordialement

----------


## curt

Bonsoir Arkham46 ,

un petit (mais tout petit) bug sur l'appli.

Au dmarrage, sur un ruban existant, si on clic sur Navigation : [Flche vers le haut], sans avoir slectionner un objet, on obtient un message d'erreur sur la ligne en rouge



```

```

Bon en mme temps, vouloir trouver le parent de.... rien, c'est pas bien srieux  ::aie:: 

Cet outil est une merveille !! Comment s'en passer ??? Non vraiment, je ne vois pas !!  ::lol:: 

Curt

----------


## Daejung

Bonjour,

L'assistant RUBAN a toujours trs bien fonctionn chez moi.

Ma question est un peu connexe.

Depuis ce matin, mes menus personnaliss intgrs  une macro complmentaire Excel, soit ne s'affichent plus, soit s'affichent sans description.

Je n'ai rien chang dans le code ( Ribbon_GetLabel(control As IRibbonControl, ByRef label) ... ou Ribbon_GetVisible(control As IRibbonControl, ByRef visible) .... , ni recharg et modifi le ruban

Sur d'autres postes les menus s'affichent toujours normalement. j'ai rpar Office mais cela ne change rien.

Mystre complet.

Qu'Est-ce qui peut expliquer que le ruban se charge de manire incomplte chez moi et pas chez d'autres ?

Si quelqu'un a une ide???

Merci pour votre aide

_______________________________________________________________

En fait, j'ai trouv :  Il y a un conflit avec une 2me macro complmentaire qui a aussi un ruban personnalis intgr.

Ce qui est surprenant, c'est que ces deux macros coexistent depuis longtemps, sans aucun problme.

Si je dsactive la 2me alors le ruban personnalis de la 1re s'affiche normalement et totalement.

Comment puis-je grer cela pour viter ce problme ?

Merci

----------


## Invit

Salut,

Magnifique outil  ::ccool:: 

-------------------------------
@Daejung,

Le dernier Ruban charg a le dernier mot.

----------


## Daejung

> Salut,
> 
> Magnifique outil 
> 
> -------------------------------
> @Daejung,
> 
> Le dernier Ruban charg a le dernier mot.


Pendant plusieurs annes, cela a fonctionn sans conflit. Il faut donc tout regrouper dans la mme macro et le mme ruban ? Ou y-a-t-il une autre solution, dans le nom du ruban par exemple ?

Merci

----------


## Daejung

Bonjour,

Je suis pass  Windows 10 et Office 2016 depuis 1 mois et j'ai maintenant quelques soucis avec le ruban personnalis (cr  partir de votre utilitaire) dans Access 2016

Je ne sais si c'est li  Access 2016 mais, parfois, seule la barre de titres se charge, aucun autre menu ne s'affiche, ni standard, ni personnalis : je n'ai que le menu fichier et rien d'autre.

Quand je ferme ma base concern mon ruban personnalis s'affiche brivement avant fermeture. J'ai rpar la base plusieurs fois mais le problme revient rgulirement une fois sur deux.

Comment le rsoudre ?

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## Daejung

Bonsoir,

J'utilise cet utilitaire depuis plusieurs annes et, ce soir, je tente d'installer un ruban dans une nouvelle base.

Le ruban est valide et sauvegard.
Les callbacks sont bien crs dans la base.

et pourtant, rien ne se passe dans la base. Le ruban personnalis n'est pas charg et je n'ai non plus aucun message d'erreur.

O aurais-je pu me planter ?

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## LeBreton56

Bonjour,

J'ai rencontre une problme similaire avec un ruban que je copie et utilise dans plusieurs complment Excel(2010).
j'ai mis pas mal de temps a trouvez d'o cela venais.
Le ruban tait valide mais ne s'affichait pas malgr les callbacks Correct.
J'ai fini par trouv en regardant dans le source XML certains supertip de mon ruban contenait des " qui n'tait pas toujours traduit en Qote
J'ai supprim tous les " avant de re-valid mon ruban et de l'enregistrer.

et mon ruban c'est remis en fonctionner.

ce problme est apparue soudainement alors que j'utilises ce ruban depuis plusieurs annes sans l'avoir modifi

en esprant avoir t utile
Cordialement

----------


## Daejung

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre rponse.

Je procde de la mme manire. Je copie le ruban dans de nouvelles appli et le modifie ensuite. 

Je pensai donc que mon problme avait la mme origine que chez vous mais je ne vois pas de diffrence entre mes deux rubans (je regarde peut-tre mal.

Auriez-vous un exemple d'une ligne  problme "avant" et "aprs". Pour moi " et "quote" c'est a priori la mme chose, je ne comprends donc pas .

Merci encore

----------


## Daejung

J'ai supprim le ruban copi et suis parti d'un nouveau ruban mais j'ai toujours le mme problme.

j'ai d oubli quelque chose dans la base Access elle-mme pour laquelle je cre le ruban mais je ne trouve pas. Pourquoi le ruban ne se charge-t-il pas ?

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## LeBreton56

Bonjour,
 Oui j'ai aussi eu se problme lorsque j'ai cr mon premier ruban sous accs pour que cela fonction j'a t oblig d'ajouter la rfrence office 14.0 Library voir ci dessous:


Pour le code de gestion du ruvan J'utilise toujours le mme a peut de chose prs:


```

```

Cordialement

----------


## Daejung

> Bonjour,
>  Oui j'ai aussi eu se problme lorsque j'ai cr mon premier ruban sous accs pour que cela fonction j'a t oblig d'ajouter la rfrence office 14.0 Library voir ci dessous:
> 
> Cordialement


Bonjour,


C'tait tout bte

J'avais oubli de dfinir dans les "Options Access" le nom du ruban  charger (Onglet "Base de donnes active")

Merci encore

----------


## Daejung

> Merci
> 
> J'utilise cet assistant avec Access 2010 et cela marche aussi trs bien, mais quand je quitte Access j'ai systmatiquement un message d'erreur :
> 
> 
> 
> et Access plante puis redmarre.
> 
> Je vais voir si ce problme est rsolu avec la nouvelle version.


Bonjour,

Ce problme qui ne concernait en fait que les rubans Excel, n'exsite lieu avec Office 2016 (Access et Excel 2016).

----------


## Daejung

Bonjour,

Quand on ouvre le complment alors qu'aucune base n'est active, il y a un message d'erreur, ce qui est logique :




> Erreur n 2467, l'expression fait rfrence  un objet ferm ou supprim, dans RunAssistantRuban du module ModDivers

----------


## Daejung

Bonsoir,

J'utilise cet assistant depuis plusieurs annes dj et en suis trs satisfait.

Depuis peu, je le fais en l'installant comme Addins d'Access

Ce soir, j'ai trs rgulirement ce message d'erreur, qui se rpte plusieurs fois : http://www.cjoint.com/doc/16_02/FBtu...tantRuban1.jpg

----------


## curt

Bonjour Arkham,

preuve (s'il en tait besoin) que cet outil est trs bien construit... il tourne sans problme avec Office 2016 (32 bits install)    ::): 

Merci  ::zoubi:: 

Curt

----------


## amael.roche

Bonjour,

J'utilise rgulirement l'assistant ruban de Arkham46. Je viens de passer sous w10 64 bits et Access 64 bits.
A votre avis est ce pour cela que l'assistant plante Access (plusieurs PC avec la mme confif => mme rsultat).
Seule solution passer sous access 32 bits ou avez-vous des conseils ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

Cet assistant est en cours de mise  jour, notamment pour la compatibilit 64bits.

Il fonctionnera galement sous excel pour ceux qui n'ont pas Access.

A suivre...j'espre cet t...

----------


## sweader

Bonjour,

Il en faut toujours un qui arrive aprs la bataille, ....... et en loccurrence c'est moi !!!! Et cette fois i, je ne me suis pas rt, juste quelques annes de retard !!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!!
Depuis maintenant de nombreuses annes, je "programme" en qualit d'amateur mes petites applications "mtier" pour mon boulot, sous EXCEL ....
Me tenant  cur que ces applications soient "lookes" dans un format professionnel, je me suis mis  l'usage du RUBAN dans toutes ses formes, il y a 2 ou 3 ans ....
Comme tout  chacun, sous un diteur "classique", associ au clbre CUSTOM Ui  Editor ...... avec nos dboires, joies et peines avec cet outil "rudimentaire" .....

Et l !!!!! Miracle ...... tout comme dirait Djamel DEBBOUZE : " Ma PAroooole !!!! Dites-moi passsss ke c'est pas Vraaaaaaiiiiiii !!!!!" , je "tombe" sur ton assistant de cration de Ruban !!!!!

Magnifique !!!!  a vient de me changer ma vie .....
QUEL OUTIL FANTASTIQUE !!! superbement ralis, hyper fonctionnel et intuitif !!!!! ...... RESPECT !!!!!

Alors chapeau bas l'artiste et toutes mes plus sincres flicitations pour cette ralisation, sous access ..... 
Bravo  toi ARKHAM .....

Je viens de lire qu'une version EXCEL devrait voir le jour ..... j'ai hte de prendre le train en marche et cette fois i, d'tre  l'heure  la gare pour faire partie des premiers testeurs !!!!!

Donc mille mercisssssssssssss  toi pour ton boulot !!!!!

Bien cordialement.

Pascal.

----------


## jena-s72

bonjour,
j'utilisais assistant ruban avec avec Access Runtime. suite  une mise a jour, je ne peux plus lire le fichier. j'ai donc install Access 2010 sur mon poste.
en dsactivant les fonctions de scurit. mais a ne fonctionne pas mieux.
voici les message d'erreur a l'ouverture :



> erreur d'excution '5' : Argument ou appel de procdure incorrect.



en faisant ddoggage :



> Assistant Ruban ne peut pas excuter la macro ou fonction callback "assistantRuban.Ribbon_onload"
> assurez-vous que celle-ci existe et que ses paramtres sont valides.





```

```

en commentant au fur et a mesures les lignes qui sont en erreur je parviens  la fentre  de dialogue :


ensuite seule apparait :

il manque le ruban pour pouvoir faire fonctionner le fichier.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Ben, vu le message d'erreur, je dirais qu'il manque la procdure assistantRuban.Ribbon_onload(ribbon As IRibbonUI)

Ca me semble bizarre le _assistantRuban_. Normalement, dans le xml, tu dois dclarer uniquement _Ribbon_onload_ sans mentionner le nom du module qui contient la proc.

----------


## jena-s72

Je n'ai pas du m'expliquer correctement. c'est le lancement du fichier AssistantRuban.accde qui ne fonctionne pas

----------


## Arkham46

> en dsactivant les fonctions de scurit.


Bonjour,

C'est--dire ? Qu'est ce qui est dsactiv ?
J'ai limpression que c'est un peu trop dsactiv, il devrait y avoir un bandeau jaune pour demander l'activation des macros je pense.
Mais l je suis un peu perdu dans tous ces messages. Surtout que si vous commentez du code au hasard ils n'ont plus aucun sens.

D'ailleurs je me demande si j'ai fait la version 64bits, c'est peut tre a le problme parce que c'est vieux la dernire version.

La prochaine version sera d'ailleurs probablement en java.

----------


## alvesebastiao

Trs bien de travailler avec cet outil, flicitations au dveloppeur. Voulez-vous demander l'autorisation du dveloppeur pour faire l'intgration de l'assistant ruban avec mes systmes pour le marketing?

----------


## Arkham46

> Voulez-vous demander l'autorisation du dveloppeur pour faire l'intgration de l'assistant ruban avec mes systmes pour le marketing?


Bonjour,

Il n'y a aucune restriction d'utilisation pour cet outil.

----------


## alvesebastiao

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il n'y a aucune restriction d'utilisation pour cet outil.




Je veux dire adapter les sources de l'assistant  mon systme, car l'assistant de ruban est plus facile  utiliser sur 32 et 64 bits,  ct de mes systmes que je commercialise.

----------


## Arkham46

> Je veux dire adapter les sources de l'assistant  mon systme, car l'assistant de ruban est plus facile  utiliser sur 32 et 64 bits,  ct de mes systmes que je commercialise.


Bonjour,

Dsol mais je ne comprends pas la question.

Notez par ailleurs que l'outil n'est plus maintenu en attendant une nouvelle version sous Java.

----------


## alvesebastiao

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dsol mais je ne comprends pas la question.
> 
> Notez par ailleurs que l'outil n'est plus maintenu en attendant une nouvelle version sous Java.



Bonjour
Je voulais dire si cet assistant peut tre adapt  la commercialisation, car je lutilise depuis longtemps au Brsil, et de nombreux dveloppeurs me demandent si lassistant rubans est disponible  la vente.

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour
> Je voulais dire si cet assistant peut tre adapt  la commercialisation, car je lutilise depuis longtemps au Brsil, et de nombreux dveloppeurs me demandent si lassistant rubans est disponible  la vente.


Bonjour,

Cet outil est gratuit et ne peut tre vendu en l'tat.
Par contre le code qui le compose est libre, donc vous pouvez l'adapter et revendre le rsultat.
Si vous apportez des amliorations  l'outil, je n'y vois pas d'inconvnient.

----------


## alvesebastiao

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cet outil est gratuit et ne peut tre vendu en l'tat.
> Par contre le code qui le compose est libre, donc vous pouvez l'adapter et revendre le rsultat.
> Si vous apportez des amliorations  l'outil, je n'y vois pas d'inconvnient.




Bonjour, je n'ai pas compris? ::(:

----------


## alvesebastiao

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cet outil est gratuit et ne peut tre vendu en l'tat.
> Par contre le code qui le compose est libre, donc vous pouvez l'adapter et revendre le rsultat.
> Si vous apportez des amliorations  l'outil, je n'y vois pas d'inconvnient.



Bonjour
Permettez-moi de voir si j'ai compris, dans ce cas, pour revendre l'outil, je dois modifier toute l'interface de l'outil, c'est a? Dsol
 Dans ma faon de parler, ma langue maternelle et le Brsil portugais, j'ai un peu de difficult  parler franais.

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour
> Permettez-moi de voir si j'ai compris, dans ce cas, pour revendre l'outil, je dois modifier toute l'interface de l'outil, c'est a? Dsol
>  Dans ma faon de parler, ma langue maternelle et le Brsil portugais, j'ai un peu de difficult  parler franais.


Bonjour,

Je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi vous souhaitez  tout prix vendre un outil gratuit, qui de plus n'est pas exempt de dfaut.
Cest d'ailleurs pour cela que je le rcris en Java.

----------


## alvesebastiao

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi vous souhaitez  tout prix vendre un outil gratuit, qui de plus n'est pas exempt de dfaut.
> Cest d'ailleurs pour cela que je le rcris en Java.


Bonjour
J'ai compris ce que tu voulais dire, dans mon cas, je trouverais galement trange de vendre un outil dj gratuit. Plus je vous expliquerai, ici au Brsil, il y a un outil similaire au ruban de l'assistant, qui n'est pas gratuit, et un peu difficile  utiliser, car il ncessite de bonnes connaissances en XML. Si j'offre l'assistant du ruban, pour des tlchargements gratuits ici au Brsil, je vais dtruire la carrire
de mon concurrent. Ce n'est pas dans mes plans.

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,

Rien  voir avec le Brsil.
Je ne limite pas l'utilisation de cet outil en fonction du pays.
Il existe un outil payant, oui je sais. Et alors ?
Quelle est cette histoire de dtruire une carrire avec un outil gratuit ?
Il ne faut pas exagrer.

----------


## sweader

Bonsoir ARKHAM ...

Vous voquiez une future version sous EXCEL ... Qu'en est-il ? ... une prvision de mise en ligne de version BETA ??? .... A titre personnel, pour tester et aider au debug .... je suis preneur ..

Cordialement.

Pascal.

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour

La version suivante n'est pas en Excel mais en Java 1.8
C'est presque fini. 
En bta trs prive pour l'instant, sinon je n'ai pas le temps de suivre.

----------


## wouana19

Hello Arkham46,

Magnifique cet outils, je l'utilise depuis plus de 2 ans pour mes applications Access.
Je l'utilise aussi pour de petite application Excel que je fourni  mes clients, mais aussi pour personnaliser les modles Word et ainsi y ajouter des commandes personnalises.
Top de top.
Je m'inscris  ce fil en esprant que tu y ajoutera un post le jour o la nouvelle version sortira. 
Si tu en as besoin, je suis prt  tester tout a :-)

Belle suite, et encore merci pour cet outils.

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous.

Encore un peu de patience...dsol.

Suite aux difficults rencontres j'ai souhait changer de langage.
Je me suis orient vers Java (car je connaissais) mais c'tait une erreur. Java dialogue mal avec Microsoft et je ne m'en sortais pas.
La prochaine version sera donc en vb.net qui semble plus appropri.

Ce sera toujours gratuit sans limitation.

Je n'ai qu'une copie cran  vous mettre sous la dent pour l'instant, mais a avance bien :


A bientt.

----------


## LeBreton56

Arkham46,
depuis que j'ai dcouvert cet Outils je peut dire que je m'en sert rgulirement.
j'y ai mme ajouter un petit bout de code(pas trs propre dont je ne suis pas fire ::oops:: ,faute de temps  ::roll:: "je sais c'est une mauvaise excuse!")
qui gnre un Fichier .bas , un squelette de l'ensemble des Fonctions utilise dans le ruban avec commentaire sur la fonction et  objet appelant . 
en sparant les fonction de gestion du ruban des Fonctions appeles.

dans l'attente de cette nouvelle version un grand merci a a toi
Cordialement

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,

LeBreton56, c'est une bonne ide une extraction. 
J'envisageais une extraction de doc au format html.
Du coup pour mutualiser les besoins on peut faire mieux.
Une extraction xml des donnes.
Et des filtres xslt pour les mettre en forme.
On peut ainsi transformer les infos en doc html, en fichier texte .bas....
Sous forme du plugin que chacun pourra adapter  son besoin (moyennant quelques connaissances en xsl).

Peux tu me donner un exemple du fichier bas que tu gnres ?
Merci.

----------


## LeBreton56

Bonjour Arkham46,
Oui effectivement trs bonne Ide je vois d'ici les possibilits, et la doc pourrait tre simplifi, cela permettrait mme daller jusqu' crer les squelettes du Fichier d'aide!
je joins un exemple du Fichier .bas Gnr.
AS400SELECT.txt

Cordialement

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai mis en ligne une nouvelle version 1.0.8.
Pas de nouvelles fonctionnalits mais cela corrige les plantages sur les dernires versions d'Office (>= 2016).

La mise  jour automatique via l'outil tant casse suite  des modifications sur le serveur, cette version est  tlcharger manuellement :
https://arkham46.developpez.com/arti...sistant-ruban/

Je peine  trouver du temps pour avancer sur la version vb.net.
Donc finalement je continue  maintenir la version Access pour l'instant.

----------


## Xonic

Bonjour,

Depuis longtemps j'utilise de temps en temps, l'assistant ruban qui est vraiment une merveille.

Mais depuis la dernire version 2.0.8 du 14-06-2019, j'ai une erreur lorsque je veux valider une modification d'un Id par exemple


Erreur n 91, Variable objet ou variable de bloc With non dfinie, dans btnValidAttribute_Click du module Form_subFormAttributes.

Il n'y avait pas cette erreur dans la version prcdente.

Serait-il possible d'avoir une correction, merci d'avance

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour Xonic,

Quel version d'office ?

----------


## Xonic

> Bonjour Xonic,
> 
> Quel version d'office ?


Bonjour,
Office 2016 32 bits sur Windows 10 64 bits
et
Office 2010 32 bits sur Windows 7 64 bits

----------


## Arkham46

Merci Xonic,

J'ai pu reproduire le problme.
La slection de l'attribut par dfaut ne se fait pas correctement.
En attendant une correction, il suffit de slectionner manuellement l'attribut dans la liste avant de le modifier.

----------


## Arkham46

> Erreur n 91, Variable objet ou variable de bloc With non dfinie, dans btnValidAttribute_Click du module Form_subFormAttributes.


Corrig dans la version 2.0.9

----------


## Daejung

Bonjour,

Quand je lance la mise  jour de l'assistant, la ligne "Fermeture de l'assistant" affiche "en cours" puis l'assistant se ferme bien avant d'afficher "Erreur"

Si je r-ouve ensuite l'assistant, la mise  jour n'est pas faite

Je suis sous Access 2016

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour,
> 
> Quand je lance la mise  jour de l'assistant, la ligne "Fermeture de l'assistant" affiche "en cours" puis l'assistant se ferme bien avant d'afficher "Erreur"
> 
> Si je r-ouve ensuite l'assistant, la mise  jour n'est pas faite
> 
> Je suis sous Access 2016


Bonjour,

Dsol la mise  jour automatique tait casse.
Il faut tlcharger la nouvelle version manuellement.
A partir de cette version 2.0.9, la mise  jour automatique devrait fonctionner ensuite.

----------


## Daejung

Merci !

----------


## Xonic

Merci pour la correction et la nouvelle version

----------


## Nizar Abu Ahmed

Bonjour,

Je viens de dcouvrir votre superbe outil  travers la documentation, et j'en suis trs curieux!

Sauf qu'aprs les dmarches suivantes :
- Tlchargement du AssistantRuban.accde sous un rpertoire d'emplacement approuv
- Ouvrir Access 2013 en mode Administrateur (sur Windows 10 64bits)
- Installer le complment
- Lancer le complment

J'ai le message d'erreur suivant :


Quoi faire?

----------


## popovivi

Bonjour, je profite de cette erreur pour te remercier d'avoir ralis ce fabuleux outil que j'utilise de temps en temps mais depuis trs longtemps.
Alors que tout fonctionnait parfaitement depuis toujours, j'ai maintenant un message d'erreur qui est apparu rendant son usage impossible. 
Il apparait lorsque je veux installer l'assistant depuis une base de donnes dans laquelle j'ai dj cre des rubans.
Je n'ai rien modifi  part les mises  jour de WIN10.
Je travaille avec Access Microsoft 365 MSO (16.0.13029.20170) 32 bits. La version de ton outil : 2.0.9 du 12/8/2019
J'ai cherch sur Internet rien ne parle de se type de problme...

Merci pour ton aide.

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

Mme soucis, et la solution est l :

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...e-complements/

Personnellement je ne l'ai pas encore mis en oeuvre.

ONTAYG

----------


## popovivi

Merci pour l'info que je n'avais pas trouve.
Je confirme que cela fonctionne parfaitement aprs l'ajout des cls du registre.

OUf !

Trs cordialement

----------


## harpyopsis

Bonjour  tous !

Et merci et flicitations  l'auteur pour ce trs bel outil...

Droit au but : 

Comment est-il possible d'aligner verticalement deux ou trois boutons  l'intrieur d'une boite dans un groupe dans un onglet ? Par dfaut on dirait qu'ils ne s'alignent qu'horizontalement, ce qui est peu pratique...

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un a une rponse !

phil

----------


## harpyopsis

Ca y est, a marche : je viens de trouver boxStyle="vertical" et boxStyle="horizontal" sur StackOverFlow  insrer aprs BoxID dans l'diteur HTML. 

Si a peut aider quelqu'un !


....Et je viens de voir aprs une heure que la proprit BoxStyle tait l juste en face de mon nez dans la liste des attributs !!!!

 ::scarymov:: 

Ce sera trois Pater et cinq Ave pour pnitence... Comment peut-on tre aussi stupide avec un aussi bel outil entre les mains ???

----------


## MarlysaDeLaLance

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mme soucis, et la solution est l :
> 
> https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...e-complements/
> 
> Personnellement je ne l'ai pas encore mis en oeuvre.
> 
> ONTAYG


Bonjour,
Je viens de passer sur mon nouvel ordi et l'assistant Ruban ne fonctionne plus: je n'ai pas les droits suffisants (Office 365 x34 v 2010). J'ai essay de crer la cl de registre mais a ne marche pas. Qulqu'un aurait'il une ide?

----------


## Jackyp

Bonjour,

J'utilise actuellement l'assistant pour la cration d'un ruban avec Access 2021.
Lors d'essais, j'ai remarqu que le dplacement soit vers le haut ou vers le bas de boutons contenus dans un groupe se dplaaient incorrectement dans l'arborescence des lments affichs.
Aprs un dplacement d'un bouton donnant un affichage incorrect de la position, si j'affiche l'diteur Xml, je vois que l'ordre des boutons est correct dans le code.
Ensuite, si j'affiche  nouveau l'arborescence,  ce moment, les boutons sont bien repositionns.

Voici un code Xml du ruban pour test.



```

```



Avec l'utilisation du ruban avec Access 2021, j'ai remarqu que "OfficeFeedback" n'tait pas prsent dans la liste des lments idMso.
Cet lment a t ajout  partir de la version d'Access 2016.
Il me sert  masquer la page "Votre avis" du Backstage.
J'ai d directement ajouter cet lment  partir de l'diteur XML.
Cela fonctionne correctement, j'ai juste un message d'erreur (L'idMso du contrle tab(TabOfficeFeedback) n'exite pas).



```

```


Bien  vous

Jacky Perpte

----------


## Jackyp

Bonjour,

Concernant le problme de dplacement haut ou bas d'lments dans l'arborescence et en suivant le droulement du programme du ruban en VBA, j'ai remarqu le point suivant :

Dans la classe ClRibbon  la fonction :


```
Public Function MoveElement(poElt As clRibbonElement, poEltParent As clRibbonElement, poEltBefore As clRibbonElement) As Boolean
```

A la ligne de code qui attribue la proprit dfinie dans la classe CtrlTeeElement :


```
loTreeElt.ParentKey = poEltParent.PointerStr
```



```

```

A partir de cette proprit, l'lment en cours qui doit tre dplac est d'abord supprim puis ajout en fin de la collection 'ElementsRoot'.
L'ajout de l'item en fin de collection n'est pas toujours correct. Il peut tre insr entre le premier et dernier item de la collection.
C'est ce qui pose actuellement un problme pour le dplacement  partir des boutons haut et bas d'un lment dans le TreeView.

Ne faudrait-il pas utiliser un pointeur dans la collection avant d'ajouter l'item avant ou aprs ce pointeur pour la mthode 'Add'?
Dans la classe ClRibbon lors de la slection d'un dplacement, le changement de l'ordre des items de la collection 'Elements' est correctement ralis avec l'utilisation du pointeur 'poEltBefore.PointerStr'



```

```

Voici l'illustration du problme.


Arkham46 peut-il encore modifier le code pour rsoudre ce problme?

Merci.

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,




> Lors d'essais, j'ai remarqu que le dplacement soit vers le haut ou vers le bas de boutons contenus dans un groupe se dplaaient incorrectement dans l'arborescence des lments affichs.


Corrig dans la version 2.0.10.

Merci Jacky.

----------


## curt

Bonsoir Arkham46,

quel plaisir de voir que tu amliores encore cette fabuleuse appli (j'avais un beau message "nouvelle version disponible" ce matin)
Ton appli ne me quitte pas et m'a maintes fois servie  construire des beaux Ruban (Excel et Acess)
Du grand art  ::ccool:: 
Curt

----------


## Jackyp

Bonjour Arkham46,

Un trs grand merci pour votre correction.
Ce programme est une aide prcieuse et d'une trs grande utilit.

Jacky

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Salut,

avec les dernires versions de Windows et toutes les restrictions qui sont apparues, c'est avec un grand plaisir que j'utilise  prsent ton outil, aux petits oignons.

Merci !

----------


## cairve

Salut,

Merci pour ce programme qui facilite grandement la maintenance des menus, et bien plus pratique que CustomUIEditor  ::aie:: 

Par contre, chez moi, j'ai un soucis : je possde un cran 4k, et quand je lance le fichier (Access dmarre toujours en full screen), j'ai pleins d'erreurs : celle-ci produise dans InitializeTree.
Ma solution pour russi  lancer le fichier quand j'ai le message d'erreur :
- mettre un point d'arrt au dbut de InitializeTree, et rexcuter le code jusqu' ce point d'arrt ;
- rduire la taille de la fentre d'Access ;
- poursuivre le code.

Et plus de soucis.

Merci d'avance pour une prochaine correction

PS: et aussi un truc : les commentaires dans l'XML ne sont pas trs aims  ::aie::

----------


## deedolith

Bonjour,

Sauf erreur de ma part, il n'est pas possible d'intgrer des images dans les fichiers Office afin de les utiliser comme icnes dans le ruban.
actuellement, on doit passer par l'vnement LoadImage et charger des images externes au document Office.

D'aprs ce que j'ai lu sur internet, c'est possible (les outils concurrents prennent cela en charge), par contre je n'ai pas russi  mettre le grapin sur les specs.

Une telle fonctionnalit est elle prvue prochainement ?

----------

